
DOJ wants wireless providers to store user info - ssclafani
http://news.cnet.com/8301-31921_3-20061472-281.html
======
CWuestefeld
_Weinstein said, "when this information is not stored, it may be impossible
for law enforcement to collect essential evidence."_

How did law enforcement ever manage to catch bad guys in the days before
smartphones?

